# UK/USA CB Radio Question



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all you CBers

Is the UK CB radio system the same as the USA channels/frequency??

What I mean is will a USA CB radio work in the UK?? (Well yes obviously it will but will anyone hear me!!! :roll: )


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

My Good Buddy seems to think it will be ok. Just to confirm check channel 8 is 27.055mh. If it is then the frequecies are the same. But not legal to use. If it also has sideband it will be very illegal. 
It should have EU sticker on it to make it legal to use in UK.
Dennis


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Are there many CB users out there? I have not seen a set in a Motorhome [or anywhere else for that matter] for ages. Not anti, just interested.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

DJP said:


> My Good Buddy seems to think it will be ok. Just to confirm check channel 8 is 27.055mh. If it is then the frequecies are the same. But not legal to use. If it also has sideband it will be very illegal.
> It should have EU sticker on it to make it legal to use in UK.
> Dennis


How do I tell what frequency channel 8 is on???


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Dazzer
american CB's operate on AM freuqency British/European operate on FM
you can use an AM one in england but doubt very much if you would get any 
copys (replies) as nobody uses them anymore since they made them illegal

Tony


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for that. Ill just chuck it in the bin then!!!

Cheers


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoa don't do that 
try it on Ebay first you never know somebody might want it


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

A mate of mine used to use US CB. It has/had quite a following in the UK because it was AM and had sideband. He was also into amateur radio, hence the interest.

It would be worth giving it a go if you fancy it. It is illegal, but it adds to the excitement and you are not likely to get caught.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Cant help much with the american thing,but their are 2 legal fm bands in the uk and fm/am in europe,the wagon drivers still use them and the cb can help in different ways,if you need help ,well someone might be there,and when the truck drivers start they can brighten up the longest of journeys also good for road reports.but mainly used by the truckers.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi
> Cant help much with the american thing,but their are 2 legal fm bands in the uk and fm/am in europe,the wagon drivers still use them and the cb can help in different ways,if you need help ,well someone might be there,and when the truck drivers start they can brighten up the longest of journeys also good for road reports.but mainly used by the truckers.


I agree Scotty, it is mainly truckers. Came in very handy when I did mega mileage up north last week, got many a tip off on traffic hold ups.

Also because CB is relatively quiet these days, its perfect for picking a channel and using it to keep in communication with friends or family who may be travelling in seperate mh's to you.

Main use I have for mine though is for people to get in touch with regards to rallies and meets. Ideal for directions as you approach!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

hang on to your US set, you can have a fm added into it on some models so you can be legal here and in europe.if you get out onto a quiet hill top you will possibly pick up the states on the skip( radio waves). just as a matter of interest what model have you got.

cabby


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dunno!!!

Its fitted into a car im looking at bringing over from the USA. Just wondered if it was any use over here.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may or may not help http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/licensing/classes/citizen/information/cbinfosheet.pdf
as for me i still use an old uscb with am/fm/upper ssb & lower ssb with 400+ cannels and a its got a 30w burner built in at night it will do uk-canada great lakes


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well if the vehicle is the same price with or without the CB then keep it.sell it on later.might pay for some diesel.

cabby


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its actually petrol and it comes with the car anyway. If I sell it for say £10 on Ebay that should just be enough to get me ooooooooo eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr about 12-15 miles .. 8O ... maybe!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nah keep it in have some fun.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

chapter said:


> this may or may not help http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/licensing/classes/citizen/information/cbinfosheet.pdf
> as for me i still use an old uscb with am/fm/upper ssb & lower ssb with 400+ cannels and a its got a 30w burner built in at night it will do uk-canada great lakes


US and Canada on 30w ssb... thats some good going at the moment, all I hear is Europe and Russia.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Got your ears on ?*

Many of the Gold Wing bikes imported from USA have AM/CB's fitted.
And they use them effectively for group rides, so no one gets lost off the back in traffic. 
Yes, they are illegal though. So try not to use when plod is around.
I have great fun, telling the continental truckers on M25 (who chat to each other) that they have to chat in English when in UK. Usually quiets them down  
Also found it useful to use in group riding across the Chanel, when on long tours, anyone in need of a break just hollers to pull over for whatever. :idea: 
There was a move to get all emergency vehicles across EC to have digital radios, so releasing AM for general use, and that proposal was over 7 years ago.. Still waiting for beuarocracy to turn its wheels.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Got your ears on ?*



WingPete said:


> There was a move to get all emergency vehicles across EC to have digital radios, so releasing AM for general use, and that proposal was over 7 years ago.. Still waiting for beuarocracy to turn its wheels.


We are moving over to the digital tetra system at the moment, but its slow going as usual for the NHS!


----------

